# Five Ten Hellcat Plate Ciovers



## raykkho (Jul 30, 2015)

Anyone knows where I can get a pair (the plate covers I mean) except Five Ten website which doesn't ship to where I live?


----------



## Dan-DK (Apr 6, 2016)

Five Ten - Hellcat Plate Covers - 26bikes.com


----------



## raykkho (Jul 30, 2015)

Dan-DK said:


> Five Ten - Hellcat Plate Covers - 26bikes.com


Thank you!


----------

